# Samsung Galaxy Nexus



## Strawhat66 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello,

I recently bought a Galaxy Nexus from Amazon and i have been wondering and panicking about two things. By the way this phone is coming from USA and i live in Australia.

1- Will i be able to use a Australian sim card in the mobile phone even though i bought it from USA.

2- If it does not come with a Australian power supply will i be able to use my old LG P500 phone wall socket with the same battery and will i be able to use the usb charger/data cable.

Thanks all help in appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Whether or not it works with your carrier depends on what version you bought. I would think the GPRS version would, but the CDMA version won't.

You definitely can't use a battery from another phone. I also wouldn't use the power cord from a completely different phone either.


----------

